# Left over mashed potatoes



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

What are some ideas for left over mashed potatoes?  

I have a recipe for some great cheese potato balls that are perfect for left over mashed tators, but I'd like to try something new!


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

You can add bread crumbs & chopped green onions, and flatten them into patties, and fry them on a skillet. Yum!


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm, that does sound good!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

Another idea:

Ground beef, cooked with your favorite seasonings, topped (in a casserole dish) with cooked carrots, peas, corn or whatever you have in the kitchen. Add a bit of beef broth and mix around to coat. Top with leftover mashed potatoes, which have been mixed with some butter. Put in oven (400 or so) till tops are golden.


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

I had the same question as you a while back - check out this thread:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/what-should-i-make-with-my-leftover-potatoes-15397.html?highlight=leftover+potatoes


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

Wonderful!  Thank  You!


----------



## Timeloyd (May 21, 2006)

You can fry them for hash browns in a bit of Canola oil and flip until brown.
   I make Potato Pancakes out of them. Use 4 cups of cold left over mashed potatoes. 
   Put flour on the counter. Mix about 3 cups of flour or so into the mashed potatoes and kneed together on the counter like dough. No not the kind you spend though you may need it.
   Flatten them to about 1/4 inch thick. Using a container cover, cookie cutters, etc.. shape them to make them fun or roll out and flatten and shape by hand. Fry in margerine or butter until golden on each side. I like them with Apple butter. 
    A friend made these on St. Patricks day and put green food coloring in them and served with a green jelly.


----------



## auntdot (May 21, 2006)

My favorite is to make them into patties and fry.

For breakfast there is little better.

But how about a shepherd's or cottage pie?

Or make it into knishes (Google for recipes).

Or get some cod and make cod fish cakes.

Or, I suppose, you could add a bit of very finely minced ham, make them into balls, bread, and fry.

Just a few thoughts, enjoy.


----------



## vyapti (May 21, 2006)

I'd cook up some fresh veggies, mix it in to the potatos and top with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2006)

I love potato croquettes, a different name for some of the methods described about, but...
You can put them in the nuke, make a little well in the center and put a couple pats of butter in, re-heat, and they taste just as good as they did the night before.


----------



## Ishbel (May 21, 2006)

How about Bubble and Squeak?  You'd need some left over green veg for it, but it's very tasty!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bubble-and-squeak-17461.html?highlight=bubble+squeak


----------



## mish (May 21, 2006)

Your leftover mashed potatoes are probably gone by now, but here are some ideas for the next time. 

This is from scratch -- so omit the mashing of the potato part.

Walnut-Crusted Potato and Blue Cheese Cakes
Serving Size : 6

2 lbs small red potatoes, halved
1 garlic clove, peeled
1/3 cup crumbled blue cheese
1/4 cup milk
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
salt and pepper, to taste
3 tablespoons chopped walnuts
2 slices sourdough bread
1 tablespoon olive oil, divided

Place potato halves and garlic clove in a large saucepan; cover with water. Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Return potato halves and garlic clove to pan. Add blue cheese and next 4 ingredients (through black pepper); mash with a potato masher to desired consistency. Cool slightly. Shape the potato mixture into 12 (1/2-inch-thick) cakes; set aside.

Place walnuts and bread in a food processor; pulse 10 times or until coarse crumbs form. Place in a shallow bowl or pie plate. Dredge potato cakes in breadcrumb mixture.

Heat 1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 6 potato cakes, and cook 2 minutes on each side or until browned. Remove cakes from pan; cover and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining 1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil and 6 potato cakes.

*************

Potato Spinach Balls

4 Idaho Potatoes, peeled, boiled and mashed 
1 10-ounce package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well-drained 
2 eggs 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper 
1 cup grated pepper jack cheese 
1/2 cup flour 
salt and pepper to taste 
cooking spray 

Lightly brush a baking tray with vegetable oil or cooking spray. Set aside. 

In a medium bowl, combine the potatoes, spinach and eggs. Beat with mixer until well-blended. Season with nutmeg and cayenne pepper. Add the cheese and 4 tablespoons of the flour. Stir until flour is well-blended. Spread the remaining flour onto a glass plate and season with salt and pepper. 

Using two teaspoons, form the spinach mixture into 1-inch balls. Drop the spinach balls onto the flour-covered plate. Roll balls in the flour to coat and place on the prepared baking sheet. Place the tray in the refrigerator for 20 minutes before baking. 

Preheat oven to 450° F. Remove balls from the refrigerator; spray them lightly with cooking spray. Bake for 12 to 14 minutes or until golden brown and firm to the touch. serve plain, or sprinkle balls with lemon juice.

***************

Potato Puffs

6 eggs, separated 
3 cups warm mashed potatoes 
3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley 
2 tbsp finely chopped onion 
Salt and pepper, to taste 

Spray six (1 cup) ramekins or oven-proof bowls with vegetable spray; set aside. Beat egg yolks; blend in mashed potatoes, parsley and onion. Add salt and pepper. Beat egg whites until stiff but not dry. Fold into potato mixture. Spoon mixture into prepared ramekins. Bake at 375°F for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. 

For a change of taste, stir 1 can (7.5 oz/213 g) salmon or tuna, drained and flaked or 1-1/2 cups chopped cooked chicken into mashed potato mixture before folding in beaten egg whites.

**********

Potato Corn Cakes with Salsa

2 cups mashed potatoes 
2 cups corn kernels
1 egg, slightly beaten 
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
1/2 cup canola oil

Combine potatoes, corn and egg; mix well with a spoon. Place bread crumbs in a shallow bowl. Form mixture into patties; dip each pattie in bread crumbs, coating both sides. 

Over medium heat, in a large non-stick skillet, heat 2 tablespoons canola oil until hot. Fry the patties, a few at a time, for 2 minutes, or until golden brown on the bottom; flip and cook another 2 minutes on the second side. (If flatter, more crispy cakes are desired, flatten cakes while cooking with a metal spatula). 

Transfer finished cakes to a baking sheet and keep in a warm oven (200 degrees) until all cakes are cooked. Transfer cakes to a serving platter and serve with salsa.


----------



## mudbug (May 21, 2006)

mish, I didn't respond to this post earlier when I read it, but I was thinking of your potato waffle thingies that are so good...............


----------



## mish (May 21, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish, I didn't respond to this post earlier when I read it, but I was thinking of your potato waffle thingies that are so good...............


 
Thanks, Mudbug. Forgot about that one. Sorry they took so long to cook.

http://content2.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/recipedetail.cfm?objectid=F9F6EDDB-0064-4590-AF9FB1FABAA803CC

Posted a recipe somewhere here for potato-crab balls, but it's more of an appy. I would go with potato knishes, if I ever find one that tastes like my grandmother's.


----------



## bright (May 22, 2006)

Wow I had no idea there were so many things to do with leftovers!  I've always just mixed mine with an egg, made little patties out of them, and fried them in butter.  Sometimes I throw in a little cheese too.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

An egg, some onion, make patties--fry in butter.


----------



## kimbaby (May 22, 2006)

Shepherd Pie MINUS THE MEAT, Or You Can Add Ranch Dressing For A Unique Flavor.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Another idea is use the mashed taters as a perogie filling with onions and cheese. Top with sour cream and more grilled onions - YUM!

A blast from the past retro recipe? - put a layer of mashed potatoes between a meatloaf, sliced in half, and pour on the tomato sauce and bake.


----------



## velochic (May 24, 2006)

While they are readily available in the frozen food section, we like to make Potato Croquettes from scratch.

Beat one egg into the cold, leftover mashed potatoes.

Form into small patties or fingers.

Roll in breadcrumbs.

Roll in beaten egg.

Roll in breadcrumbs again.

Deep or shallow fry.

They're lovely, really.


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2006)

i like to pour onion soup over a firm scoop of leftover mashed spuds.


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> You can add bread crumbs & chopped green onions, and flatten them into patties, and fry them on a skillet. Yum!


 
I absolutely adore potato cakes. They are something that my mother made from the time I was a very small child and I have always loved them. Only thing is, the recipe my mother made used regular finely chopped regular onion, and egg as a binder instead of the bread crumbs. They would get all nice and crispy on the outside and potatoey on the inside. They are really delicious!!!! Now I want some. 

Don't forget the sweets. My grandmother use to make a potato candy from leftover potatoes. I didn't surf the internet for recipes, but I bet if you do you will find several different flavors you can make. My favorite had peanut butter in it. Yum


----------

